# OMG!!!! Look at this one



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

AutaBuy - Details for 2006 Pontiac GTO


i love it! but i am glad there are not many of these running around.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

jeeez that looks sweet, i would def buy that body kit. But 42 weww thats steeepp


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Very cool indeed. This is just down the street from my home town, think I might check her out in person...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a Lingenfelter Revenge GTO package which Lingenfelter doesn't show on their web site anymore. Check out the Revenge site below. That $42k is a good price when you factor in the GTO cost app $33k before the complete LR package was installed for an additional $22k.

The John Lingenfelter Signature series GTO

The engine runs $9k, see link below;
Lingenfelter Pontiac GTO Supercharger Package LS2 2005-2006

Below is what I received in responce to my inquiry about the body kit last year.

Hi Red,

Thank you for your interest in Lingenfelter and our products. The Revenge body package, installed, painted with wheels & exhaust is $12,995.00 not including the engine modifications. 

Tim Dyer 
Sales Manager
Lingenfelter Performance Engineering, Inc.
260 724 2552 x 1001
Lingenfelter Performance Engineering, Inc
ICQ# 223991829


----------



## AMECA (Dec 13, 2007)

the front bumper looks so much alike the 05 oem monaro body kit from jhp, but modified... check it out..

i they also have a gauge kit that looks so OEM..

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks seriously bad @ss!!! I'd love to get that installed. Kinda outta my price range but when I start performance mods I'm probably gonna do a complete package like this or one of the slp performance pacs. I'd rather have it all done in one shot and tuned instead of doing it piece by piece. Anyone else notice that the car was an A4? Just found it odd but I'm glad to see it can be done since I have an A4. Wonder if they had to do any tranny work on it to handle to extra power?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice!!!!!*

Holy crap!!! I wish you hadn't shown that one! It looks good! Too much jingle for my pockets!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Noice!
Wish i had the cash.
Mike


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

AMECA said:


> the front bumper looks so much alike the 05 oem monaro body kit from jhp, but modified... check it out..
> 
> i they also have a gauge kit that looks so OEM..


Yes, and this link will provide why....

About Revenge Designs


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Yes, and this link will provide why....
> 
> About Revenge Designs


interesting.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

muscleT said:


> AutaBuy - Details for 2006 Pontiac GTO
> 
> 
> i love it! but i am glad there are not many of these running around.


Looks too much like RICE to me


----------

